# Area Hunting



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

Ive been a ND resident for about 3 years know and have not picked up my shotgun since I moved here and I was wondering about how far west from fargo you would have to go to see the majority of pheasant population? 
Also Ive hunted pheasants for years outside the twin cities on land owned by family with no luck ever, and im not big on asking farmers if I could hunt their land so other than hunting on plots is there any other options in ND for where to hunt? :-?


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

most anywhere south of highway 94 and very good number pheasants good luck


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Plots, WMA's and WPA's can all be good. But honestly Johnny, give the meet and greet thing a try. I think if you go in with a good and respectful attitude, you might be pleasantly suprised at the reception you get from Mr. farmer/rancher. Making landowner contacts is not an easy thing to do for many, myself included. But it can be done, and can make for some long lasting friendships. Since you've only been in ND a few years, and live in one of our major metropolitan areas, I can understand your reluctance. But head over to the South and West and give 'er a try. If you're sincere in your desire to hunt, you'll get 'er done! Burl


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Go SW of Fargo until you reach areas that have any type of cover....they'll be there.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Ain't very far because I know there are pheasants in the Colfax area and that is less than ten miles from the river.


----------

